# Fatties....



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

will some of ya'll post up pics and recipes of some of your favorite fatties..

I would like to try some and I dont have a clue how or what is in one... 

Thanks in advance 

Jode


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

You can put anything in the world in a Fattie. I tend to like cheese and peppers. Some people like different things, mushroons work good. Just use your imagination and experiment. They all work.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw a thread for these in another section somewhere. And I decided to try it last weekend.
It turned out awesome but DO NOT do what I did.

I happened to have 1.5 lbs of Venison pan sausage, 1.5 lb of plain pork pan sausage, and 1 lb of Jimmy Dean mild pork sausage.
That is 4 lbs of meat and makes a HUGE loaf. It was almost imposable to roll it up and get it in the oven. The original plan was to put it on the grill but that wasn't going to happen!!

So here is what I did

3.5 lbs of the above listed Deer and pork sausage
1 lb Bay Scallops
1 lb medium bay shrimp
1.5 lbs of Boudin
1 oinion
1.5 cups of Monterey jack cheese 
1/2 cup of fresh shredded Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup of Feta Cheese
2 lbs hickory smoked bacon

Saute the onions till soft in Butter. Then add the shrimp and Scallops and saute till half cooked, just to reduce the liquid from the scallops.
Roll out the sausage ( OMG this was a job ) and layer in the Boudin, shrimp and scallops, then top with the 3 cheeses.

Go and get 2 other people to help try and roll this sucker up, cuz you ain't gonna do it by your self!
Once you have it rolled up and half arse sealed, start laying the bacon out overlapping each other untill there is enought to completely cover the roll.
Once again go get your two freinds and have them help you roll the fatty on to the bacon.
You will find at this point, you need more bacon because this sucker is so huge, the bacon only wrapps around half of the loaf.
Repeat the bacon rolling on the other side and get your freinds again.
Now gently use your two freinds and 4 spatula's and lift the sucker onto the biggest roasting dish you can find.
Bake at 350 to 375 for about an hour or untill bacon is done.

I know this sounds like a joke but I really did this. I did not know any better and once I had the boudin and seafood in it, there was no turning back!!
I do not recoment making one this big but I will say that it turned out very good and we ate it for 3 days!
This thing was about 8" in diameter and about 20" long before cooking.

I will be doing this same recepi again but on a much smaller scale!
Bonappetit !!!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

This biggest one I've ever tried was with 2.0# of sausage. It wasn't too bad and turn out OK.
You got pic's of your 's I'd like to see 'em.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Jodie, forgot to mention how to do it. The easiest way that I've found is take a pound of breakfast sausage(Jimmy Deans w/sage) works real well. Take a gallon zip lock bag and spray a little pam inside. Squeeze the susage in the bag and zip it shut. Take a rolln' pin and roll it out to where it's a 1/2 to 3/8 thick. Then take a knife or a pair of scissors and cut off the bag around it. Put your favorite stuffing in it and roll it back into a log. You just got to play with it. I love to put bacon strips on top but not necassary. Be careful when moving it. Put on the smoker with an internal themometer and let go to 165 degrees. Take it off and enjoy, they don't last long.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

No, no pics. I thought about taking a picture but was having a hard enough time as it was.
It was my Wife and her friend that helped me maneuver it around and she can testify to it.
It did turn out good but the Deer sausage was a little too spicy and really was a bit much for a seafood dish I think.
I think if I cut the ingredients in half I could manage it by my self and even be able to grill it next time.
You should have seen the look on my face once I had the shrimp on top of the boudin and I realized how much more stuff I had to put in it.
I thought about scraping all back off and making it smaller but was scared to ruin what little bit I had going and ruin the whole thing.
I think I still have the end of it in the fridge, if I do I will try to get a pic but it doesn't look like much now.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm itching to try this, but I don't particularly care for breakfast sausage. Anyone have any suggestions as to a substitute? Would hamburger work without falling apart?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

We've always used pork but beef should work just fine. A little different taste but what the heck. Let us know how it turns out (With Pic's)


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Watch how much wood smoke you use or you'll be screamin' for Rolaids. I smoked the first one way to much and it wasn't worth a darn. Heartburn City!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Gas Grill*

Can you do these on a regular gas grill or do they have to be smoked?

Thanks for all the great ideas I can't wait to do one....

If you have more photos or ideas please post up...

Thanks

J


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Jodie, I've never done them on a gas grill but I don't see why they wouldn't work. Keep 'em on indirect heat and moniter the temperature. 160 degrees and they're done. Take 'em off and let 'em rest a few minutes and enjoy.


----------

